# شرح عن الانظمة الهيدروليكية والهوائية ...............



## ابـــفلسطينــــن (6 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فى المقدمة سيتم شرح هذه المواضيع الأتية ............:12: 

*******s:​​​(2.1) Pneumatic components​​​​(2.2) Hydraulic components​​​​(2.3) Comparison between types of systems​​​​ (2.3.1) Hydraulic System​​​​ (2.3.1.1) advantages​​​​ (2.3.1.2) disadvantages

 (2.3.2) Pneumatic system​​​​ (2.3.2.1) advantages

 (2.3.2.2) disadvantages​ (2.3.3) Electrical system

 (2.3.3.1) advantages

 (2.3.3.2) disadvantages​(2.4) Actuators

 (2.4.1) Cylinders

 (2.4.1.1) Single-Acting Cylinder

 (2.4.1.2) Double-Acting Cylinder​​​​ (2.4.1.3) Ram-Type Cylinder​​​​ (2.4.1.4) Non- differential Cylinder​​​​ (2.4.1.5) Telescoping, ram-type, actuating cylinder​​​​(2.4.1.6) Piston-Type Cylinder ​​​​ (2.4.1.7) Cushioned Cylinder ​​​​​​ (2.4.2) Motors

​​ (2.4.2.1) Gear-Type Motors​​​​ (2.4.2.2) Vane-Type Motors​​​​(2.4.2.3) In-Line-Axis, Piston-Type Motors ​​ 
 (2.4.3) Valves

(2.4.3.1) Pressure-Control Valves 

(2.4.3.2) Directional-Control Valves

(2.4.3.3) Flow-Control Valves

(2.5) Circuit Diagram

(2.5.1) Cylinder symbol

(2.5.2) valve symbol

(2.5.3) Motor symbol

 (2.5.4) Pump symbol​(2.5.5) valve actuating

 (2.5.6) Non-return valve symbol

(2.5.7) Flow control valve symbol

(2.5.8) Pressure control valve symbol

 (2.5.9) Power supply symbol

(2.5.10) Additional symbols 

(2.6) Hydraulic systems

 (2.6.1) System (1)

(2.6.2) System (2)

(2.6.3) System (3)​​​​(2.7) Pneumatic systems​ (2.7.1) System (1)
​​(2.7.2) System (2)

(2.7.3) System (3)

(2.7.4) System (4)​​(2.8) CNC (Computer Numerically Control) machines
 (2.8.1) Introduction
 (2.8.2) Components​​(2.8.3) How to use a typical CNC machines
(2.8.4) CNC machines-input, process, output
(2.8.5) Advantages of CNC machines

(2.8.6) Disadvantages of CNC machines


----------



## العرندس (6 أبريل 2007)

جاري التحميل والاطلاع على الملفات .. 

لك جزيل الشكر .. 

ننتظر ابداعك


----------



## saer_mounir (8 أبريل 2007)

لك والله جزيل الخير والشكر


----------



## محمد ربيع احمد (8 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك والى الامام :13:


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (8 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم, جزاك الله كل خير, وجاري تحميل الملف
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## profshimo (9 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير..جارى التحميل


----------



## Eng_Hisham (9 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيكم 

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## beso85 (14 أبريل 2007)

مشكور أخي كثييييييييررررررررر


----------



## mohammadjaber (14 أبريل 2007)

*موضوع قيم*

السلام عليكم يا أخي الفاضل هل تقدر ان تساعدني في موضوع في بعض التطبيقات الهدروليكية مثل مضخات الخرسانة و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابـــفلسطينــــن (14 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اخى محمد الموضوع اللى انت طالبه موجود فى الهندسة المدنية فى الملتقى المهندسين العرب 
ممكن تدخل على الهندسة المدنية هون فى الموقع واتشوفه بنفسك


----------



## mohammadjaber (20 أبريل 2007)

*قصدي هو عن النظام الهدروليكي نفسه*

بارك الله فيك اخي بالله على مساعدتك


----------



## هاني حسين (3 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## رضوان راضى (7 مايو 2007)

موضوع ممتاز جداً. 
جزيل الشكر للأخ العزيز 
وأكثر الله من أمثالك.


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (7 مايو 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​
شكرا يا وحش

على راسييييييييييييييييييي:78::14:


----------



## 007ahmed (13 مايو 2007)

عاوز كتب في صيانه المعدات الثقيله


----------



## الموحد (14 مايو 2007)

Thanx very much


----------



## 007ahmed (14 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك يا ابـــفلسطينــــن علي *شرح عن الانظمة الهيدروليكية والهوائية*


----------



## 007ahmed (14 مايو 2007)

ممكن كتب عن صيانه المعدات الثقيله بلغه العربيه باقصي سرعه


----------



## Storm_YMH (23 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م. علاء (26 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خير


----------



## Abdulfattah (28 يونيو 2007)

مشكور ياغالي


----------



## f.alamoudi (29 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## 007ahmed (1 يوليو 2007)

اريد من فضلكم كتب في الاجهزه الطبيه
ضروري جدا وخصوصا في اجهزه تحليل الدم


----------



## ICE MAN (3 يوليو 2007)

شكرا اخونا العزيز
بصراحة شرح في غاية الروعة
اشكرك


----------



## احمد الجداوى (3 أغسطس 2007)

شكرااااجدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وليد العبودي (3 أغسطس 2007)

بارك اللة فيك يا أخي


----------



## م. علاء (8 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## areej_eng (9 أغسطس 2007)

thank you for this information


----------



## وائل صلاح الدين (19 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا


----------



## stranger_man (28 مارس 2008)

3ayez ketb fi 3an al zinam al hidrauiki wal hawa2i lel faramel al sayarat wal al sha7inat


----------



## الجناحي (30 مارس 2008)

شكلرا اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (2 أبريل 2008)

موضوع مفيد و رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ميدوجمال (3 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (8 أبريل 2008)

thankssssssss


----------



## Nizarov (12 نوفمبر 2008)

سلَّم الله يديك وقوّاك وعافاك !!!


----------



## المساعد 1 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي ...


----------



## lotfybelal (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الف الف مليون شكر جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هتان سندي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله ألف خير لي مده طويلة أبحث عنه 
أسكنك الله فسيح جناته


----------



## أكرم إدريس (24 نوفمبر 2008)

جزيت خير ... جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ...

لكن ارجو ان امكن وضع روابط لكتب عن الانظمة الهوائية فقط 

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Saber Mohamed (23 ديسمبر 2008)

Thnaks alot dear


----------



## م.محمود جمال (23 ديسمبر 2008)

pump concret


----------



## م.محمود جمال (23 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على الأفادة نرجو الاشتراك فى طرح المشاكل وحلها فى هذا المجال ومن هنا نبدأ


----------



## م.محمود جمال (23 ديسمبر 2008)

لدى لودر لا يستطيع الحركة امام وخلف ما الحل ارجو المساعدة


----------



## النصرعز (25 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير وشكرا


----------



## ابن العميد (28 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_yamen (30 ديسمبر 2008)

لو سمحت الموضوع ده مش عايز يشتغل معايا 
وأنا أتمنى أعرف كتير عن علم الهيدروليك
لو في حد عنده فكرة يخبرني وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## 007ahmed (1 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء من سيادتكم التكرم وارسال اللي انواع المحابس ومواصفاتها


----------



## 007ahmed (1 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء من سيادتكم التكرم وارسال اللي انواع المحركات الكهربائية
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (3 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## dara4 (14 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## taqi (15 يناير 2009)

tanks for the usefull decoments


----------



## النورس0 (29 يناير 2009)

ممكن مشروع تخرج ابو الــــــــوفــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## Buali2030 (30 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (31 يناير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ياسر الشعار (31 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 فبراير 2009)

الرجاء كتاب باللغة العربية عن الصمامات


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 فبراير 2009)

اريد كتب عن الترانسمشن


----------



## العقاب الهرم (4 فبراير 2009)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## سامي خال (13 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك على هدا المجهود


----------



## ميدوجمال (14 فبراير 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (15 فبراير 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## رياض القطامين (24 فبراير 2009)

بليز بدي شرح مستعجل عن نظرية القطغ


----------



## ali fokaha (24 أغسطس 2009)

*رااااااااااااااااائع*

:75:مشكور اخي الكريم بالفعل محاضرات قيمة ورائعة
لك مني كل الود والاحترام


----------



## samerkad (27 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور يا حبيب


----------



## م/عادل حسن (29 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووورين على هذه الملفات


----------



## أبو أريب (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على المرفقات الجيدة وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## م سامى زكى (14 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع جدا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## omannct (17 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## omannct (17 سبتمبر 2009)

موضع حلو صراحه.......................ز


----------



## اسعد العراقي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااا جدااااااا اخي اذا تحتاج المساعدة في السيطرة الكهربائية اني بالخدمة


----------



## hisham_408 (8 يناير 2010)

ياجماعة ما أفضل البلدان فى تصنيع ال seals وال orings
لآنى افكر بالتجارة فى هذى المنتجات وأود الاستشارة


----------



## alsotari (12 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا ... علينا امتحان هايدروليك السبت دعواتكم ...


----------



## eng abado (29 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (4 يونيو 2010)

جاري التحميل 
والف شكر


----------



## الامبراطور (4 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد سعيد أمين (24 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير..جارى التحميل


----------



## arif64 (24 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا واحسن اليكم


----------



## م عيد مفتاح (24 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من فضله
بالنسبه للأنظمه الهوائيه مستخدكه بكثرة فى روبوتات صماعه السيارات
هل لديكم معلومات نفصيليه عن هذا الموضوع؟


----------



## ابن البحيرة (27 يوليو 2010)

شكرررررررررر


----------



## ادور (28 يوليو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير ولك التقدم والنجاح


----------



## عبدالوهاب علام (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*اللهم أنى أسلك الرحمه والغفران لكل من ساعد أخاه فى الله لوجه الله*


----------



## KSA_ENG (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخي والله مشكور


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ونفع بك المسلمين


----------



## م.أبو الخطاب (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## حسن-12 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم جاري التحميل


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يالغالى


----------



## kholuonob (2 يناير 2011)

أين السادة المهندسين المهتمين بالرسم الميكانيكي


----------



## اابوصلاح (3 يناير 2011)

ممتاز جدا ..جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## muhrad (10 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير و جعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ميدوجمال (10 يناير 2011)

:30:شـــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا جـــــــزيـــــــلا:30:
​


----------



## ashraf2011 (11 يناير 2011)

بارك االله فيك اخى


----------



## احمد يوسف الديراوي (2 مارس 2011)

الله يجزيكم الخير على موضوع الا نظمه لانه موضوع مفيد جدا حيث لا يدور مصنع الا بوجود انظمه هوائية


----------



## مشتاق عزيز (4 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير وياربي بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## AndrewxXx (9 مارس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## كاوسكي (2 أبريل 2011)

ممكن كتاب على الانظمة الهيدروليكية للكراءت الهولندية نوع دامن سي اس دي 500


----------



## كاوسكي (2 أبريل 2011)

ممكن كتاب عن النظم الهيدروليكية


----------



## رضا الشاهد (3 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حيدر سعد (6 أبريل 2011)

جاري التحميل


----------



## يزن_ميكاترونكس (8 أبريل 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير أخوي


----------



## رامي الأمير (15 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## كرم الحمداني (5 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng:Bakr Al Wawi (18 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## منتصر المالكي (2 سبتمبر 2011)

جوزيت عنا وعن كل من قرأ واستفاد من المرفقات والموضوع خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (25 مايو 2013)

many thanks


----------



## adison2000 (30 يونيو 2013)

تم التحويل إلى قسم الهندسة الميكانيكيه العام .


----------



## Ronad (6 يوليو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## Mohamed.Ghareeb98 (8 يوليو 2013)

جميــــــــــــــــــــــــــل


----------



## caterpillarman (13 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل السنيري (13 يوليو 2013)

ممممممممممممممشششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابراهيم مروان (6 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ابراهيم مروان (6 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

